

"You Don't Know JS" book series kickstarter - _getify
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/getify/you-dont-know-js-book-series

======
fuzzywalrus
I'll bite. I dropped $10 on it.

~~~
_getify
thanks so much for the backing. really excited to get this off the ground!
please help me keep spreading the word.

